# Need help to remove virus from ROM of phone [SOLVED]



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

Phone is a FOG N4 with Android 4.4
Antivirus programs didn't work and neither does factory reset.

The thing is that I cannot use the touchscreen because as soon as I touch it, one popup comes up after the other, then I get messages that this and that has stopped working. It doesn't let me do anything, and finally so many things stop working that the phone reboots.


----------



## RCoon (Apr 13, 2016)

Hot damn, that sounds like it's pretty low level. At this stage I'd almost wonder if the only real recommendation is reflashing the original ROM back onto the phone (assuming you can find it).


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

RCoon said:


> Hot damn, that sounds like it's pretty low level. At this stage I'd almost wonder if the only real recommendation is reflashing the original ROM back onto the phone (assuming you can find it).



Once I reinstalled Android on a netbook. But it was some years ago and the netbook was old and had no touchscreen.

Is it just an issue of downloading Android 4.4 connecting the phone to pc and installing the OS? That's what I had done with the netbook.


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 13, 2016)

i think you could ask on XDA dev site

they may help you more.

Cheap android devide use to have little option when it come to restore.

One day, someone give me a noname tablet and no option at all when it come to restoring it..

GL my friend


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 13, 2016)

have you try this?

Press and hold the correct keys to boot the device into recovery mode. This will vary from device to device. Here are some examples:


Nexus 7: Volume Up + Volume Down + Power
Samsung Galaxy S3: Volume Up + Home + Power
Motorola Droid X: Home + Power
Devices With Camera Buttons: Volume Up + Camera
Similar devices will likely use similar key combinations. For example, the Nexus 4 also uses Volume Up + Volume Down + Power.


----------



## awesomesauce (Apr 13, 2016)

and i found this:

http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...01-mtk6592-samrtphone-firmware-184180-150708/

firmware + turorial

another link for firmware:

http://rom-firmwareandroid.blogspot.com/2015/07/download-latest-kitkat-44-stock_11.html

hope it help


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

awesomesauce said:


> and i found this:
> 
> http://blog.geekbuying.com/index.ph...01-mtk6592-samrtphone-firmware-184180-150708/
> 
> ...



Sounds promising. And I've got nothing to lose since the phone is useless in its current condition!
Will let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

It worked, thanks for being awesome, @awesomesauce ! 

I thought the issue would be more troublesome, but I did it in 5 mins.


----------



## Frick (Apr 13, 2016)

How did it get the virus/malware?


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

Frick said:


> How did it get the virus/malware?



My dad had given it to my daughter for her last birthday. I didn't think of telling her to install an AV since I never got any viruses on my own android devices...
A couple of months later, it started popping up nude boobie pictures, popups to install games and various fishy software, and then everything went downhill from there.
Then I installed 360 security and it removed a ton of viruses, but I kept getting the warning that there were viruses in the ROM which it couldn't remove.


----------



## Frick (Apr 13, 2016)

Black Panther said:


> My dad had given it to my daughter for her last birthday. I didn't think of telling her to install an AV since I never got any viruses on my own android devices...
> A couple of months later, it started popping up nude boobie pictures, popups to install games and various fishy software, and then everything went downhill from there.
> Then I installed 360 security and it removed a ton of viruses, but I kept getting the warning that there were viruses in the ROM which it couldn't remove.



Huh. That's disconcerting. I'm assuming she didn't install apps from strange places or so, meaning they've found ways to do that kind of low level intrusion some other way. Maybe. vOv


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 13, 2016)

Frick said:


> Huh. That's disconcerting. I'm assuming she didn't install apps from strange places or so, meaning they've found ways to do that kind of low level intrusion some other way. Maybe. vOv



Those app just use android exploits as those china cocktail devices(mix of china IC's, each device have often different ingredients, so it is called a cocktail, actually a official flasher was called like that) are full of flaws... the app just forces a temp root and then resides in the system partition, so a factory reset doesn't work...

It just may get one from ad site banners, like extend your battery life... and here it goes further...


----------



## Black Panther (Apr 13, 2016)

@Frick  and @Ferrum Master  I don't know but the phone was really bricked. I couldn't even plug it to charge through a wall socket, the battery instead of charging went from 30% to 28% and kept going down while the phone itself got really warm.
Thankfullly it's solved now. Got rid of all the stuff, clean phone and it charges perfectly. Like new. 
The problem now is that my daughter wants it back!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Apr 13, 2016)

Black Panther said:


> @Frick  and @Ferrum Master  I don't know but the phone was really bricked. I couldn't even plug it to charge through a wall socket, the battery instead of charging went from 30% to 28% and kept going down while the phone itself got really warm.
> Thankfullly it's solved now. Got rid of all the stuff, clean phone and it charges perfectly. Like new.
> The problem now is that my daughter wants it back!



Just tell her not to install any apps unless those are on play market. Nothing from browser etc...

Actually root it. Adaway, Then deny to all root access. The tell her to use firefox with addblock enabled only.


----------

